# Out of control Vizsla at home? I have THE answer!



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

....and it is - a PIANO!! ;D 

I recently purchased a used piano and have been practicing at home. Can't say I'm very good at it since I haven't played in years, BUT my two Vs, Sophie and Pacsirta, absolutely love it ....or hate it? ??? Every time I play, they get on their V couch and just pass out! It's like a miracle! Either it's the sound of the piano or my awful playing that makes them soooo tired : 

I had read several research suggesting that classical music in general lower heart beats in cats and dogs. I just never thought it had such a HUGE effect  Now I can only wish I had this piano about two years ago when we brought our oldest V. Sophie home.... What a daredevil she was!

Here are some pics of the two passed out on the V. couch and the secret itself!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

These pictures are great! I love your little bookends  

No piano here, nor the ability to play, so I will give pandora a whirl today while I clean!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Love the pictures!
Too bad I can't play a piano - our 2 vizzies could definitely use it


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

That is so cute. Thank goodness for the piano.

I have an exercise bike and blast crazy techno music to simulate the cycling classes I do at the gym. Every time I have that music blasting Ruby comes in the room and falls asleep. My cat Bub seems to do the same thing. I guess V's like all types of music ;D


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow. He has been sleeping all morning - since I turned the music on.Thank you! I was able to get some things done and now we're heading out for a run in a few! This is awesome  




Shortly after I took these, he jumped off the couch and onto our bed - hasn't moved since!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

I have Sirius Radio on a lot and have found it really works if you have on one of those spa/meditative, yoga type music stations on..... Ziva is as mellow and restful as can be!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Great idea Suliko! Your girls are lucky to have you perform concerts for them.

I have no musical ability but I do put classical music on for the dogs (especially during thunderstorms) and I notice it does seem to relax them. I use the "light classical" music channel that comes with Verizon Fios TV.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I play the piano and can't wait to try this on Liesel when I get home for the holidays (no piano here) - but to test it out, I just put on 'The Heart Asks Pleasure First' by Michael Nyman (beautiful piece) and 'I Giorni' by Einaudi.
Liesel has been having a mental day, started growling at us during 'shark attack' sessions for the first time today which hasn't been fun... and five minutes into the piano music she has now settled herself in her crate for a nap - a nap she wasn't even due!!
Wow. Thanks Suliko.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you! Glad I could heplp!  And thanks for all the other music ideas; I'll have to try them out. I know for sure Frank Sinatra doesn't put them to sleep haha 

*OttosMama*, Otto is so adorable! I just want to cuddle up to him and take a nap, too!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've noticed that our boy reacts to commercials with classical sounding music. He can be having a case of the zoomies and literally stop in his tracks, **** his head to the side and then sit and listen until it's over. Then he's back to normal V business. Right now he's LOVING the hershey kiss Christmas bells commerical. We get a kick out of it every time. I think we might have to give this idea a go!


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

I play both the piano and guitar, Riley personally loves the guitar because one day I left the room for a nano second and I came back to find him licking the strings. Chuck loves music! Any kind! You know that song that says "everyday I'm shufflin'"? Well Chuck does this snuffle sound with his nose and every time he does it we sing "everyday I'm snufflin'"! Chuck loves that!


----------

